# Mare magic - how long does it take to work?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

if it is going to work, you should see a difference in about a week. The funny thing about these supplements is that ... they either work. Or they don't. That doesnt mean that a different one won't work if this doesnt... My mare is on mare magic from spring till fall and I see a dramatic difference in her but like I said... this one may not be the one for you. It does seem like it took about a full week to see a difference though. Now when I started her back on it this week I just went w/ one dose a day.... good luck!


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I noticed a difference right away with my horse as well. You may want to find another supplement for yours.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Has anyone tried other supplements meant to calm down a moody mare when she's in her "cycle"?


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

I use Mare-Alleve from Foxden. I actually think it's called StabilityEQ now, but same product. Works great, takes the edge off, and works instantly I think. It's all natural, raspberry leaves, magnesium, and chasteberry. 
I recommend it.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha, I take red raspberry leaf tea when pregnant. Works wonders for mood and tummy pains. Great stuff, I never thought it would work for horses though.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Raspberry leaves are the only ingredient in Mare Magic, it's completely natural...but I've never heard of Mare-Alleve, may have to give that one a try. Has anyone used "Moody Mare"? Some others in the barn use that one and like it...


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Email equisupps.com - we have a boarder here that uses them (sorry not to sound salesy I mean it!!) and her mare is SUPERMARE.....like mega marish....and she's tried EVERYTHING. I'm sure that they can give you some feedback on what worked for them.

The only mare i have is a total tomboy and is pregnant and still a rockstar so I'm no help! Sorry!


----------

